# Trip to Charleston SC



## CarolfromTX (Oct 16, 2022)

We also enjoyed Charleston, though not as much as Savannah.  I think by that time we were all tired. LOL! We took a carriage ride, which was lovely. The driver talked about the Charleston “single house.” Like the shotgun houses in NOLA, it’s one room wide, so that you can open the doorsandwindow and allow the breeze to blow through. But single houses have a long porch running along the side of the home, with a door on the front, so that the home kind of has two front doors.  The iron work was beautiful, both cast iron and wrought iron.  

Because I love tea of all kinds, we also toured a tea plantation, the only one in North America. It’s owned by the Bigelow family. I brought home some Charleston breakfast tea. Yummy!

Finally, we reunited with Dave’s cousin Sue, whom we hadn’t seen in 40 years. We had dinner at a lovely low country restaurant. 

Thepicture at the bottom is Dave, Sue, and me. I’m on the right.


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Oct 16, 2022)

Love Charleston,"The Holy City"
My daughter lived there for 15 years,as an EMT for 10.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 16, 2022)

Giants fan1954 said:


> Love Charleston,"The Holy City"
> My daughter lived there for 15 years,as an EMT for 10.


Why do they call it "The Holy City"?


----------



## Jamala (Oct 16, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Why do they call it "The Holy City"?



Charlestown and Savannah are both very elegant cities and I enjoyed my few weeks there. It is called the Holy City because of the number of churches and synagogues that exist there. 
However, the history is quite sad..the Port of Charleston was the largest slave port in the United States and most enslaved Africans passed through the city (between 1804 and 1807, 70,000 Africans). Nearly half the citizens of Charleston were enslaved before the Civil War.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 16, 2022)

Jamala said:


> Charlestown and Savannah are both very elegant cities and I enjoyed my few weeks there. It is called the Holy City because of the number of churches and synagogues that exist there.
> However, the history is quite sad..the Port of Charleston was the largest slave port in the United States and most enslaved Africans passed through the city (between 1804 and 1807, 70,000 Africans). Nearly half the citizens of Charleston were enslaved before the Civil War.


Thanks for answering this.


----------



## Bella (Oct 16, 2022)

I also enjoyed Charleston and had a great time there, but I must say it was Savannah that stole my heart.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 1, 2023)

CarolfromTX said:


> We also enjoyed Charleston, though not as much as Savannah.  I think by that time we were all tired. LOL! We took a carriage ride, which was lovely. The driver talked about the Charleston “single house.” Like the shotgun houses in NOLA, it’s one room wide, so that you can open the doorsandwindow and allow the breeze to blow through. But single houses have a long porch running along the side of the home, with a door on the front, so that the home kind of has two front doors.  The iron work was beautiful, both cast iron and wrought iron.
> 
> Because I love tea of all kinds, we also toured a tea plantation, the only one in North America. It’s owned by the Bigelow family. I brought home some Charleston breakfast tea. Yummy!
> 
> ...


One of my cousins who moved to S.C. told me over a decade ago that my husband and I should visit Charleston; she felt we would love it. We never got to go. Nice description of what part of your trip was like. Which one is you in this photo?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jan 1, 2023)

OneEyedDiva said:


> One of my cousins who moved to S.C. told me over a decade ago that my husband and I should visit Charleston; she felt we would love it. We never got to go. Nice description of what part of your trip was like. Which one is you in this photo?


I’m the good looking one! Seriously, I’m on the right   I’m 71 and that’s my natural hair color.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 1, 2023)

CarolfromTX said:


> I’m the good looking one! Seriously, I’m on the right   I’m 71 and that’s my natural hair color.


Okay. You all are looking good. Amazing that I'm not seeing any grays there.  That's a cute cut.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jan 1, 2023)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Okay. You all are looking good. Amazing that I'm not seeing any grays there.  That's a cute cut.


Theres a little gray, but not much. My grandmother was the same way.


----------

